# Some work featuring BSea alumilite



## watch_art (Nov 19, 2015)

The customer wanted a pen in the style of a katana (or whatever the short knife is called) with the gray representing damascus steel.  Bob did a great job with this one.  








This is based on his Kingman Turquoise, but with blue as the dominant color.  I love it.





And this is some of his 7 Seas.  Made a piston filler with it.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 19, 2015)

They're all great!  That first one, though..  Such an interesting conceptualization.  I like it!


----------



## BSea (Nov 21, 2015)

The katana looks good.  I'm glad to finally see the gray damascus blank turned. Do you have a picture of it closed?


----------



## mecompco (Nov 21, 2015)

I love the sword pen! FWIW, the tanto is the knife-sized sword, the mid-sized sword is the wakizashi, the katana is the large sword. This pen reminds one of a sword in shirasaya mounting, where the tsuka (handle) matches the saya (sheath) with no tsuba (guard). 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## watch_art (Nov 21, 2015)

BSea said:


> The katana looks good.  I'm glad to finally see the gray damascus blank turned. Do you have a picture of it closed?



Thanks!  Yeah I'm really happy with how it turned out.







mecompco said:


> I love the sword pen! FWIW, the tanto is the knife-sized sword, the mid-sized sword is the wakizashi, the katana is the large sword. This pen reminds one of a sword in shirasaya mounting, where the tsuka (handle) matches the saya (sheath) with no tsuba (guard).
> 
> Regards,
> Michael



That's it!  
Thanks


----------



## thewishman (Nov 21, 2015)

Shawn, it is always fun to see your work. Thanks for sharing your pens with us.


----------



## watch_art (Nov 21, 2015)

Here's another I finished this morning.  I love this material!


----------



## MikeL (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow!  Great work.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh, wow!  It gets even better!  I want one!


----------



## jeff (Dec 2, 2015)

That Kingman Turquoise lookalike is a nice addition to the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Ric (Dec 2, 2015)

Holy Crap Jack!  These pens are gorgeous George !  I think all of them are fantastic, but I have to admit that the one fashioned after the Japanese "Tanto" as Michael has pointed out is my favourite.  A lot of planning & work has gone into the designs of all three, no four pens, from the blank making, to the drilling, turning thread cutting, both in & outside threads, & all that polishing...Take a bow Shawn, these accolades are all for you.
Great job.
Ric.
'IF LIFE HANDS YOU LEMONS...MAKE MOJITOS"


----------



## watch_art (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks!  So cool to get front page.


----------



## Sappheiros (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats on making it to the front page!


----------

